# OKR - Okapi Resources



## System (11 July 2017)

Okapi Resources has interests in 2 gold exploration projects. The Crackerjack Project is located in the Kimberley region of Western Australia near Halls Creek. The Company currently holds the right to acquire a 100% interest in the Crackerjack Project.

The Mambasa Project is located in the Democratic Republic of the Congo and is located approximately 18 kilometres from Mambasa in the east of the country. The Company currently holds the right to acquire a 70% interest in the Mambasa Project.

The Projects are prospective for gold and/or base metals. They range from early-stage exploration over areas that have not been subject to significant exploration (the Crackerjack Project), to more advanced exploration in areas that have recorded historical mining activity and current artisanal activity (the Mambasa Project).

It is anticipated that OKR will list on the ASX during August 2017.

http://okapiresources.com


----------



## greggles (12 July 2021)

Okapi Resources dives into the uranium sector with the acquisition of Tallahassee Resources Pty Ltd, which holds a portfolio of large, high-grade uranium projects in the USA.







OKR up 36.4% following the news but its market cap is still only around $12 million. The announcement reads well and the projects look like they have potential, but it's still to early to be sure of anything.

OKR might be of interest to those looking to increase their exposure to the uranium sector, albeit a very risky one. Definitely a high risk, high reward play at the moment.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 July 2021)

Interesting to see how this plays out, I have interest in the private sector being Uranium, not being a commonity as such. As I hold shares in Zeus and Intrigued in PDN Paladin both Uranium stock they tend to be on the up & up, but how do they do it, considering Uranium ain't mined. I understand Zeus made its recent gain through some sort of capital raising, and has the potential for future progress. As the demands for Uranium climbs slowly as a source of clean energy, One wonders about the supply and how its maintained for capital gains?..


----------



## greggles (8 September 2021)

Some nice wide, shallow gold intersections from the Enmore Gold Project announced today. It won't cost much to get that at and near surface gold out of the ground with an open pit mine. The company says that the "mineralisation remains open at depth and along strike with indications that grade may be increasing with depth."


----------

